
Ask HN: Is there a free/fremium hash table in the cloud with simple HTTP access? - THRWAWA20160222
I&#x27;m looking for a hash table in the cloud.<p>It should just have basic operations: get, set, and delete.<p>It should support basic auth over http. If it has a &quot;freemium&quot; model that is okay too.<p>Does this exist?  
If not, would you be interested in it?
======
namtao
It does! I wanted exactly the same and couldn't find something simple enough,
so I made it (last month):

Stord.io is a key/value store. This is often modelled as a hashmap or a
dictionary in programming languages.

Under the hood, stord.io is powered by Redis, with a thin python application
wrapper, based on Flask. Stord.io doesn’t assume anything about your data,
make whatever nested schema you want!

[http://stord.io](http://stord.io)

Full disclosure: if this wasn't already clear, it's my project. I would LOVE
feedback/feature suggestions.

------
bifrost
I have seen a couple variants, but none of them have stuck around for long
since they ended up being CnC for botnets/malware/etc.

I think it would be safe to assume there are also collision problems in
unauthenticated ones as well...

------
xyzzy123
I'm not aware of any services with the simple API you're looking for (neat
idea), but there are a lot of more complicated solutions.

What are the key/value durability requirements? (OK to drop values now and
then, or does it need to keep them until the end of time?). Need backups? Do
values expire, or do you have to expire them manually? Since you can't
enumerate or search, how do you delete things? Allowed sizes of keys and
values, between bytes and terabytes? How far should it scale? Shared
namespace, or namespace per user? Do you need a latency guarantee? How low?
Are you gonna use it for something important and need an SLA on the
availability of the service as a whole?

A couple of "nearby" points in the solution space:

Amazon S3 is a KV store where the keys look like filenames and the values look
like files. High durability, good scaling, pretty high latency. You could also
obviously paper a KV store on top of ElastiCache or DynamoDB, which are going
to have different properties.

Going low-level and implementing your own in say, golang would probably be the
most fun though :p

Hard to say if we could use a SAAS KV store at work without a lot more
technical detail on the solution. I'm having a hard time thinking of an app
where you'd want a KV store, but not need a database or NoSQL store which you
could use instead.

~~~
ahazred8ta
[https://restdb.io/pricing/](https://restdb.io/pricing/) has a free tier; also
you can get the same features from free/cheap leaderboard services
[https://superdevresources.com/leaderboard-service-
providers-...](https://superdevresources.com/leaderboard-service-providers-
games/)

~~~
THRWAWA20160222
I tried RestDB.io out and it works great! Thank you!

------
mike255x
You can use any REDIS service on the cloud. An example:
[https://redislabs.com/](https://redislabs.com/). If you are on Heroku there
are multiple REDIS plugins.

~~~
maerF0x0
REDIS doesnt use http protocol by default, but looks like maybe this could
work. [http://webd.is/](http://webd.is/)

~~~
THRWAWA20160222
Thanks. What if you don't want to manage anything. Is there an interest or a
market for "Hashtable as a service" ?

